# Lil? Banshee ? Quality Compound Bow For the Young Archer.



## dustyvarmint

I kept seeing this thread and felt compelled to say something in support of Barnett's Vortex youth bow.

We just finished our annual 4H archery league. Two of the archers had the Vortex. Adjustable from 21-27 inches and 16-45 lbs. 

One little girl, first time shooting ever, shooting fingers, switched from a single bull to a 5-spot target on her second end ever at 10 yards. She went on to shoot very well all season long. 

Both bows performed well and I'd recommend them - anything to get more youth into archery.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## incbff

I have to say I'm very pleased with the Vortex. I bought my oldest son one for Christmas this year. Christmas came in Oct this year and He loves it. He's 9 and the 1st time to the range he shot about 75 arrows. He loves it. He's pulling 16 pounds with 21 inch draw with a no glove. I think I have him hooked on Archery now!


----------



## Bcrowson

How do you adjust the lil banshee draw length?


----------

